# First Thief Experience



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm currently is a slip in Jacksonville, Fl that has locked gates to the docks etc. But that doesn't mean your stuff is safe:

We were awakened at 4am by weird noises and boat movements. Turns out there was someone trying to steal our dinghy right off of our boat's davits. He had managed to untie the davit lines and the dinghy was half down to the water when my wife, who had gotten up to investigate the noise etc. Guy appeared to have come by kayak and he paddled off after my wife went up and discovered him. I lost sight of where he went and by the time I put on some clothes and got a light I couldn't see where he went.. 

There isn't even really a close place near be to get into a kayak and there aren't any anchored boats etc. around with at least 2 miles. Someone paddling around at 4am in the rain you would think had a plan from the start and he had come targeting our dinghy.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW! - just wow!! 

Curious; is your OB on the dink, or was this jerk just after the dink? 

Please tell me that you reported this incident to the cops.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Was your outboard off the dingy..?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe consider a simple tether alarm.

I tie up alongside, run vinyl covered security cable under seats and and thru handle on outboard...back to boat. Sure it can be cut
Cables of different lengths are at home depot and lowes.
Dont chafe thru the vinyl cover...cable will rust away
They also carry all weather locks


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

We used to encounter that fairly often at my marina, but not so much anymore. I keep a camera near my hatch, and snap a photo of them. I have also occasionally chased them, yelling vulgar threats loud enough so that I can hear my voice echoing off nearby buildings. At 4:00 am the voice carries, probably waking neighbors. At my advanced age, I have no hope of catching them, but I don't want to catch them, because then I'd have to fight them, and don't think it would go well for me. I want to create an image in their mind, so that they hear my deep, thunderous voice in their memory every time they doze off for the next month. That's what seems to stop them from returning.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I had my outboard on the dinghy. I would have missed losing my 6HP outboard more than the dinghy itself. I didn't call the cops, even if they "caught" him coming ashore down river what could they have done but harass him? Of course if a group of cruisers had caught him, that's a beating (I have wrinch handles ;-))?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

We had a new Alum RIB and 4 8hp stolen when it was tied to a stern cleat in Old Greenwhich RI. If it was a matter of the line untying.. very very very unlikely... no one found it an returned it. It had reg number and a plaque with our name, address and phone #.

Obviously dinks and OBs is too tempting for some people.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

A buddy of mine had his dinghy stolen in Jacksonville. They found the Dink, a day later, minus the outboard.
Glad your wife interrupted the crook. Keep those winch handles handy!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

If you report the incident it _may_ motivate the cops to investigate at any 3:am - 5:am activity in the marina when all good sailors should be passed out from the night before.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I replaced the safety switch on our OB years ago and put in a simple toggle switch, labeling the on position off, and the off position on. So far so good.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

No place is safe sadly, have to take precautions. I had my MacBook stolen from my car on a gated marina. Cameras might be your best bet ....


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

That sucks Don. Glad it worked out OK. Any lasting effects on you or your wife? Are you changing anything to guard against further attempts?

Interesting you think you might have been specifically targeted. Seems like this could be, given your description. Do you know why? Does your dingy or boat stand out from the crowd there?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

sailforlife said:


> No place is safe sadly, have to take precautions. I had my MacBook stolen from my car on a gated marina. Cameras might be your best bet ....


Where is this green cove springs marina'? Boy, I wanna steer clear of that place!'


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Well that sucks Don. You think things are safe in a Marina but, thieves can pop up anywhere.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Sailormon6 said:


> We used to encounter that fairly often at my marina, but not so much anymore. I keep a camera near my hatch, and snap a photo of them. I have also occasionally chased them, yelling vulgar threats loud enough so that I can hear my voice echoing off nearby buildings. At 4:00 am the voice carries, probably waking neighbors. At my advanced age, I have no hope of catching them, but I don't want to catch them, because then I'd have to fight them, and don't think it would go well for me. I want to create an image in their mind, so that they hear my deep, thunderous voice in their memory every time they doze off for the next month. That's what seems to stop them from returning.


Sounds like a good plan as this video shows it is not that easy to catch a thief even with several crew members helping out:


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Don0190 said:


> by the time I put on some clothes


There's your mistake. Should have gone right out there naked - would have dropped the guy in his tracks... :grin

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

colemj said:


> There's your mistake. Should have gone right out there naked - would have dropped the guy in his tracks... :grin
> 
> Mark


Well I was out there naked in the cockpit, but just wasn't willing to run screaming naked down the dock like a stupid cheerleader in a horror movie. Some other boater here might have shot me :crying


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Our yacht club and several nearby marinas have had our share of issues. Last year, the thieves broke into a local boat broker's office. The broker had gate keys to most of the marinas as well as our yacht club( these keys were provided as a courtesy so that boats for sale could be accessed). Quite a bit of stuff had been stolen before the missing gate keys were nullified.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

eherlihy said:


> WOW! - just wow!!
> 
> Curious; is your OB on the dink, or was this jerk just after the dink?
> 
> Please tell me that you reported this incident to the cops.


Always (!) file a police report. 
Police patrolling resources get prioritized to where more - or less crime - is occurring. No report = no crime.

It's been quite a few years since our little marina was hit, but they came in via small skiff, and likely with a quiet electric trolling motor. We once lost two Honda OB's off of sailboats in one night -- security cables cut. Another time several boats were broken into and some electronic devices taken.

Usually, this crime comes in a 'wave' and when you talk to the cops you will find that nearby marina's have been targeted in the same time period. It's depressing, but thievery has been going on for a thousand years.

One other thing -- keep an eye out for people accessing your marina, sometimes by following someone in. While some of these are just rude or clueless sightseers, we sometimes find folks that are obviously trying to case the property.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Dinghy theft is a big deal. Just getting off the boat and replacing it would be a major hassle. . So bad in St Lucia and St Vincent many cruisers avoid those islands. We have a lock that covers the handles of the engine and another one for the dinghy itself. Even on anchor the dinghy is locked to the boat.i have an unusual set up for davits so think someone unfamiliar with it would have trouble. Still see many cruisers lock their dinghies even when up in davits or pulled out of the water by a halyard. 
I thought I’d be ok in the good old USA so quite sorry to hear of your experience Don.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Any live aboard derelicts around with a kayak on deck?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Skipper Jer said:


> Any live aboard derelicts around with a kayak on deck?


If he came out at 0-dark AM in the rain, he is probably experienced...in his craft.
Prob not his 1st time


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

capta said:


> Where is this green cove springs marina'? Boy, I wanna steer clear of that place!'


Different place.
No gate entry at gcsm


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

We had something similar a few nights ago in Stuart, FL. I was fast asleep, wife heard voices and walked to companionway and realized there were two guys in a small powerboat whispering while hanging onto our backstay. She turned on the big flashlight and they shouted an expletive an took off with no running lights. I think they were after my new Magma fillet table. The new four strokes are so damn quiet. 

Sent from my SM-T817T using Tapatalk


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It's beginning to sound like it's a *lot* more perilous, at least for dinks and OB's, up there in the good ol' US of A, than it is down here in this crime-infested third world, that so many seem afraid to visit. LOL.
My how quickly things change.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

capta said:


> It's beginning to sound like it's a *lot* more perilous, at least for dinks and OB's, up there in the good ol' US of A, than it is down here in this crime-infested third world, that so many seem afraid to visit. LOL.
> My how quickly things change.


I would love to be at that beautiful third world lol.

:2 boat::2 boat:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow!!

We did big discussion re security after an incident in Grenada a few eyars ago and worked out the best security is bright cockpit lights. Either on all the time or with movement detectors.
creeps dont like light.

Also agree with the others about reporting all incidents to the police. Crims rely on people not reporting, not organising a response.
Dont know but the police may already have 20 other reports on this dude and a report would have solved all 20 crimes, you just don't know.

Hope it doesnt happen again. 

Hope your wife is oK, can be quite scary experience.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

The marina reported it

I didn’t tell your guys that when my wife yelled at the guy and told him to get off the boat he replied “I’m not doing anything”

The utboard is now cable locked to the stern rail, the dinghy is fully on the Davies, and the onboard can be taken off the dinghy without tools and being in the dinghy


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your experience Don. That would be very unnerving.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

capta said:


> It's beginning to sound like it's a *lot* more perilous, at least for dinks and OB's, up there in the good ol' US of A, than it is down here in this crime-infested third world, that so many seem afraid to visit. LOL.
> My how quickly things change.


More population more crime....more noteriety

The issue of the crime in Mexican resorts was suppressed for many years by the tourism industry . It now becoming known. I wouldn't be surprised it's similar in the areas you frequent

Understand I am not saying that SOME areas of the US are not crime ridden


----------



## Lpdiver (Jan 30, 2019)

Well there is something else I have to plan for. I am thinking lights hard wired to a microswitch when on dingy is on the boat plus a hidden spycam to record the activity. I am thinking hard wired with a switch instead of a motion sensor as that may be too sensitive and aggravating for neighbors. When the dingy is tied up at a dock while you roam maybe similar but tied to a cell phone notification?

LPd


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Which marine in Jax area ?- not GCS Marina - no gate - could be Reynolds Marina a few piers down - they have a large gate to go out on the pier - there have been a number of thefts at GCS Marina - possibly it leaked down to Reynolds - there are lots of transient types ( not boaters) living in camper trailers there - at times it resembles a hobo encampment surrounded by boats.


----------



## Damon Gannon (Mar 3, 2017)

You should file a police report. If this is a pattern and the police get several reports, they may increase patrols in your area.

We had 2 kayaks stolen in Sarasota about a decade ago. After a rather humorous string of events, the Police helped us get them them back. Take Home Messages: Don't steal boats from people who work on the water; don't steal items that have unique, easily identifiable features; and never cross my wife. She'll get even!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

cdy said:


> Which marine in Jax area ?- not GCS Marina - no gate - could be Reynolds Marina a few piers down - they have a large gate to go out on the pier - there have been a number of thefts at GCS Marina - possibly it leaked down to Reynolds - there are lots of transient types ( not boaters) living in camper trailers there - at times it resembles a hobo encampment surrounded by boats.


Neither of those marinas are in Jacksonville. GCSM is where boats and their owners go to die. I've been there for a month on a mooring, but the cheap price is just not worth it overall.


----------



## hasher (Aug 12, 2011)

This is sort of my bailiwick. I was a prosecutor for twenty years. I have defended quite a few cases too. Plus, I live in the inner city and have been a victim many times.

You do everything you can to protect your property and make it less likely to be victimized. When that doesn't work, let your insurance company take care of you. Realize, as my grandfather did when someone stole a quarter side of beef during the depression, these are desperate people. That's not an excuse for their behavior, just a reality they created for themselves.

I am thinking you are going to have a really great life going forward. Let the flotsam pass.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Twasnt that many years ago when some vehicles in south africa were outfitted with mini blow torches....really.
Car jacking was the new...whatever.
Not sure how that would work on a boat...

Make uninviting and with alerts
Security and safety...people become primal


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Is there such a thing as an alarm system on a boat?

It seems like it would be pretty easy to design a wire that when separated would sound an alarm. It does not have to be too loud to scare the thief and wake you up or the neighboring live aboard if you are not onboard.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

My wife's car was broken into last week in broad daylight and the police were grateful that we immediately reported it and are willing to press charges. Aside from lack of reporting the second issue that hampers the police is people not willing to press charges against thieves. Police were professional and took great care of my wife while forensics came up, took fingerprints, etc and officers were dispatched to stores that reported her credit cards being used there. The neighborhoods assigned officer is making the area where the theft was reported a regular stop for a while where they will park and do their paperwork along with electronically file their reports from the cruiser instead of while in the station. The officers here give it the personal touch and will leave you their card with a direct contact phone number to call/text for non-emergencies when you don't need to call 911. The assigned officer has made visits to homes in the neighborhood where they observed doors left open and other situations that would make you a bigger target to advise you on ways to make yourself less appealing to these thieves.

In this case it is a known foreign Hispanic gang that's come over from the Islands and has been working its way up the coast after spending some time in Miami and plaguing the East coast of Florida so now they are hitting the West coast before making their way back to the country they operate out of.

These guys will even put on wigs and disguises to look more like the photo on your drivers license, if they get a hold of it, in order to get past photo id requirements. Some will be more covert quietly entering to go through your wallet to take only one credit card that's not out in the front of your wallet to increase the chances that you will not notice until they have gotten away with making quite a few substantial purchases and they are neat so they leave no evidence to indicate that they were even there so by the time you figure it out they have gotten far away and may likely already be back in their homeland.

Bad enough having local thieves to deal with but these organized marauding bands of foreign thieves coming through from the islands is a bit much. I suppose it was only a matter of time before it overflowed to the US.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SeaStar58 said:


> My wife's car was broken into last week in broad daylight and the police were grateful that we immediately reported it and are willing to press charges. Aside from lack of reporting the second issue that hampers the police is people not willing to press charges against thieves. Police were professional and took great care of my wife while forensics came up, took fingerprints, etc and officers were dispatched to stores that reported her credit cards being used there. The neighborhoods assigned officer is making the area where the theft was reported a regular stop for a while where they will park and do their paperwork along with electronically file their reports from the cruiser instead of while in the station. The officers here give it the personal touch and will leave you their card with a direct contact phone number to call/text for non-emergencies when you don't need to call 911. The assigned officer has made visits to homes in the neighborhood where they observed doors left open and other situations that would make you a bigger target to advise you on ways to make yourself less appealing to these thieves.
> 
> In this case it is a known foreign Hispanic gang that's come over from the Islands and has been working its way up the coast after spending some time in Miami and plaguing the East coast of Florida so now they are hitting the West coast before making their way back to the country they operate out of.
> 
> ...


I must protest sir,

Finally you show your true colors.

This thread is no place to display racist insinuations or accusations or your political opinions thereof of people who are not of your persuasion,

It was not necessary to state a particular nationality in order to get your point across, which you chose to do without ANY proof. In addition making a political statement was also not necessary.

It is blatent prejudice to insinuate what you chose to do.

Please confine your political comments to the appropriate political threads . That way the rest of us who would like to read these forums without your political overtones.

Sorry to hear of the break in and hope the people who did it get caught.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

chef2sail said:


> I must protest sir,
> 
> Finally you show your true colors.
> 
> ...


I just reported the facts on record without embellishment and I did not state any particular distinct nationality or country of origin as that was not relayed to me by the police. I am of Sicilian/Hispanic decent and if the thieves were known to be from roving band from Sicily, Spain or any one particular Spanish country I would have relayed that information too without bias. There was video surveillance showing one female member of the gang very clearly and it coincided with the police information which store personnel also verified about the thieves. Finger Prints, Video Surveillance, Eyewitnesses from Three Stores about who it was that did this so you really can't say there is no Proof as there is plenty of Proof, the task now remains to physically locate who is known to be doing this.

The police are familiar with who did it and where they came from and they are pursuing them. You can't change what happened, who did it or where they are known to come from. It does not mean nor did I say that everyone that comes from the Islands in general is part of this or any other gang of thieves and if that is what you are implying then you are 180 degrees off track.

Should I lie and distort the facts to better suit your sensitivities? That would be then be very dishonest and unethical too.

Boaters need to be aware of this band, their methods, where they are working out of and that they are not just targeting one country being very mobile. Calling it out publicly to raise awareness is the best way I know to limit the harm that they are doing. Hopefully if we all stay aware keeping our eyes open and report these things this group will be brought to justice and their activities stopped.

Leave that political paranoia baggage out of it and be part of the solution for dealing with these international roving thieves.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

How about a bunch of thumbtacks all over the boat before bed.........  that would teach thieves to stay off the boat.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

chef2sail said:


> I must protest sir,
> 
> Finally you show your true colors.
> 
> ...


This is either sarcasm, or the symptom of an overdeveloped sense of political correctness. I truly hope it's the former. If the latter, I pity him for the agony he must experience every day.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

sailforlife said:


> How about a bunch of thumbtacks all over the boat before bed.........  that would teach thieves to stay off the boat.


What if they wear shoes?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I had a thief come into my backyard where I had a 4' X 8' Hot water solar panel leaning against my deck. This was originally on the roof. I took them down when new shingles were installed. Panel was not view able from the street. Someone came in removed all the screws holding the glass in place. Removed the glass and just took the copper panel behind it. I can't imagine who might have known the panel was there other than the electric meter reader or the neighbors lawn crew. Unfortunately my security camera covering that area was not working at the time. 

_The number one rule of thieves is that nothing is too small to steal._

-Jimmy Breslin


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

PhilCarlson said:


> What if they wear shoes?


Get extral long ones?
:devil:devil:captain::2 boat:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

sailforlife said:


> How about a bunch of thumbtacks all over the boat before bed.........  that would teach thieves to stay off the boat.


What is OK for some book written about an incident 130 years ago will have you arrested nowadays.

Even in the USA its illegal to booby-trap your premises to injure intruders.

Mark


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Legos then. Every parent knows Legos are worse than punji stakes!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Mini cowbells are cheap...by the dozen on amazon


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> What is OK for some book written about an incident 130 years ago will have you arrested nowadays.
> 
> Even in the USA its illegal to booby-trap your premises to injure intruders.
> 
> Mark


Unfortunately Correct..probably get sued by the Perp or relative of the Perp....


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

RegisteredUser said:


> Mini cowbells are cheap...by the dozen on amazon


How do you tell the difference between the wind and the scum making the bells ring? Plus that's just what I want, more banging stuff on the boat :-(


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

aa3jy said:


> Unfortunately Correct..probably get sued by the Perp or relative of the Perp....


Or the Coast Guard chappie, or the (kind) water police who are trying to save your sorry butt from a boat fire.



Or on land the 6 year old girl who chased after her naughty lil puppy doggy who jumped your fence and girly was killed as she tripped over from the first tack and a second one went through her forehead.

The laws are smarter than most home owners


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Thieves have rights, sad but true :crying


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Ick, that sucks. 

I had a theft off my boat this summer and more than the loss of stuff, it's the loss of trust and feeling of safety.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

So the marina manager called in to report. The Jacksonville sheriff office never called back (they are RIGHT across the street from the marina). Tried to get a hold of the local water cop, no response either.

I bet if I called the local news I could get a story. I've watched the show and know they use anything to fill time.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Don0190 said:


> So the marina manager called in to report. The Jacksonville sheriff office never called back (they are RIGHT across the street from the marina). Tried to get a hold of the local water cop, no response either.
> 
> I bet if I called the local news I could get a story. I've watched the show and know they use anything to fill time.


Wow. That is unfortunate. 
Our local county sheriff has a river patrol office and a couple of boats. A sergeant has already been to a monthly meetings this year to chat about problems and concerns and answer questions about enforcement on our waterways.

They like to send someone around every year, always with the caution that the expected deputy might be suddenly called out and have to reschedule. (!)

I hope that you can somehow build better relations with your enforcement guys and gals.
Our guys actively promote having an interested public watch out for indents and help them respond to 'stuff'.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Don0190 said:


> So the marina manager called in to report. The Jacksonville sheriff office never called back (they are RIGHT across the street from the marina). Tried to get a hold of the local water cop, no response either.
> 
> I bet if I called the local news I could get a story. I've watched the show and know they use anything to fill time.


No, it has to be you, or better - your wife. If you leave it to the marina manager it is hearsay - inadmissible if it ever gets to court. By you and your wife not filing a report it shows that *you* don't care enough to follow through - perhaps you're a transient and won't show up if they catch the guy - so if they catch him they're wasting their time. If I read correctly, your wife had a verbal exchange with him before you went into the cockpit, so she could best identify him.

In Florida, on your boat - which is your home, I believe that you could have LEGALLY shot the dude while he was aboard.
[EDIT]My curiosity was piqued, so I looked it up; The Florida laws pertaining to the justifiable use of force are here: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Calm down. We didn't even get a look at the guys face and you are talking going to court. And you are right, I don't care enough to waste my time reporting something at best leads to NOTHING and just wastes my time filling out reports. If we could have caught the guy as he paddled past docks what do you think the outcome would have been? It would have been nothing as we had no proof of the event other than our saying so.

Shoot a guy for trying to steal our dinghy, that just sounds so stupid! Cruisers scare me more that the thought of thieves and pirates!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> Calm down. We didn't even get a look at the guys face and you are talking going to court. And you are right, I don't care enough to waste my time reporting something at best leads to NOTHING and just wastes my time filling out reports. If we could have caught the guy as he paddled past docks what do you think the outcome would have been? It would have been nothing as we had no proof of the event other than our saying so.
> 
> Shoot a guy for trying to steal our dinghy, that just sounds so stupid! Cruisers scare me more that the thought of thieves and pirates!


I'm with you Don. I understand what people are saying about unreported mean it didn't happen, but seriously &#8230; some things aren't worth bothering with. There are so many more important things in life.

And lets be clear, not all cruisers are the _shoot-first-and-ask-questions-later_ type. In fact, I've never met a single one in real cruising life. They mostly seem to exist on these internets.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I am NOT a proponent of shoot first, I only want to point out that in Florida the consequences of invading someone's home can be serious. If this attempted theft is no big deal to you, and that's your prerogative, then why the thread?


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> I am NOT a proponent of shoot first, I only want to point out that in Florida the consequences of invading someone's home can be serious.


As most may know..Fl is a 'Stand your Ground' State...


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

They do know it happens/happened...not a non event at all.
Its the squeak in the wheel that causes action/attention.
The guy is ripe for **********...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SeaStar58 said:


> I just reported the facts on record without embellishment and I did not state any particular distinct nationality or country of origin as that was not relayed to me by the police. I am of Sicilian/Hispanic decent and if the thieves were known to be from roving band from Sicily, Spain or any one particular Spanish country I would have relayed that information too without bias. There was video surveillance showing one female member of the gang very clearly and it coincided with the police information which store personnel also verified about the thieves. Finger Prints, Video Surveillance, Eyewitnesses from Three Stores about who it was that did this so you really can't say there is no Proof as there is plenty of Proof, the task now remains to physically locate who is known to be doing this.
> 
> The police are familiar with who did it and where they came from and they are pursuing them. You can't change what happened, who did it or where they are known to come from. It does not mean nor did I say that everyone that comes from the Islands in general is part of this or any other gang of thieves and if that is what you are implying then you are 180 degrees off track.
> 
> ...


No political paranoia baggage associate with me.....doesn't take a liberal or conservative to spot a racist or person using racial overtones to support their statements. When you identify people as belonging to a "group" and making a reference to people from " the islands" it's obvious who/ what you are. It's Not necessary on here.

Again your tone is major suspect and meant to inflame/ incite prejudice accusing another's opinion on here as " political paranoia Baggage"

Just like you have the right to state your views I also have the same right to call you out on them. Leave the prejudicial vernacular out of the conversation and your point was well taken. With it present it's obvious what it is.

These threads are about sailing and political/ ethnic group quips are not welcome by me and others I Would summize.

Enough said about this.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeez....
Judgement....minute...on the Net.
So very not called for


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

aa3jy said:


> As most may know..Fl is a 'Stand your Ground' State...


Which isn't "shoot someone stealing your dinghy" it's a shoot someone "coming at you whenyou fear for your well being"


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I may have a lead. I’ll check it out and if it pans out will waste some time with the cops.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Don0190 said:


> Which isn't "shoot someone stealing your dinghy" it's a shoot someone "coming at you when you fear for your well being"


It would seem that you did not read the link that I posted.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> It would seem that you did not read the link that I posted.


I'm sure it doesn't say "shoot the guy standing in a raft next your boat even if he as trying to steal your dinghy"

No matter what, shooting someone trying to steal your dinghy doesn't seem a reasonable response. This coming from the "hit them in the head with a wrinch handle" guy talking to the the "go back and retrieve the crazy guy" people


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> I'm sure it doesn't say "shoot the guy standing in a raft next your boat even if he as trying to steal your dinghy"
> 
> No matter what, shooting someone trying to steal your dinghy doesn't seem a reasonable response. This coming from the "hit them in the head with a wrinch handle" guy talking to the the "go back and retrieve the crazy guy" people


Yes, your winch handle stuff was utter BS.

Glad you gave calmed down.

The response to a misdemeanour is not a felony.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Don0190 said:


> Which isn't "shoot someone stealing your dinghy" it's a shoot someone "coming at you whenyou fear for your well being"


Exactly but one doesn't know what the Perp will do after being confronted or challenged especially if he or she is possibly under the influence of drugs..unfortunately speaking from experience..


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

aa3jy said:


> Exactly but one doesn't know what the Perp will do after being confronted or challenged especially if he or she is possibly under the influence of drugs..unfortunately speaking from experience..


Well if it goes bad, shoot them, I'm all for that


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes, your winch handle stuff was utter BS.


Your head better watch out :devil


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Don0190 said:


> Well if it goes bad, shoot them, I'm all for that


It's a split second decision that one may have to live with..


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

It's amazing how the suggestion that an option for defending one's home is immediately interpreted as "shoot first." Most reasonable people would not consider attempted theft of a dingy a capital offense.

Also, there are a variety of options available to scale one's response, since home and personal defense should involve a plan.

AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com

Killing the OP's visitor would be extreme, but tagging him with a 12ga beanbag/dye pack wouldn't be unreasonable, and would be perfectly acceptable under FL Statute 776.031 (previously cited by eherlihy).


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I found the "raft" the guy was on (my wife ID it as she got the best look). It is tried to a pier next to the marina that a shrimp boat has been tired to for the last week or so. There's no way to get from the pier to shore without crossing the water and the raft wasn't there the other day. So it must be getting used and the guy must be on that shrimp boat!

I called the sheriff and will see if they care enough to come look (sheriff headquarters is RIGHT across the street).


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Set out some donuts.

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey the sheriff's acturally came out and it only took 2 hours.

They gave me this nice little 28 page Victim/Witness Services Guide pamphlet book with things to do and people to call to get over my trauma from the event. 

Nothing in it about shooting dinghy thieves though. :-(


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

But Niw you are a VICTIM!

That's like the holy grail. Get a g crew! 
Start a GoFundMe!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Blow darts might work.
But the poison might need to be refridged...an energy draw.
Tree frogs, puffer fish...im not up to date on that.
But....the silence...maybe never happened....


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Maybe some Electrical charged stanction lines?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Another Dingy theft. This one in St. Martin. The perp was another sailor on a dingyless, demasted sailboat nearby:






Fortunately it has a happy ending after several weeks:


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Update to my story:

Turns out the owner of the shrimp boat that I suspected the would be dinghy thief came from has his boat here in the marina. He hadn't heard the story and stopped by yesterday after he heard about the whole thing. He says the only one on the boat was the captain and that he had definitely made the "raft" etc. the guy was on that tried to steal our dinghy. In talking with him there were some other shady things about this captain including a "grounding" that was blamed on the anchor rode breaking, but which looked like it had been cut to cover the "story" (cost the owner $135k). 

So the owner said "that's it, I'm going down to meet the boat and fire that captain"


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Good and interesting follow up.
That cap prob does drugs


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

RegisteredUser said:


> Good and interesting follow up.
> That cap prob does drugs


That's funny because the owner said he has drug testing kits on the boat


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

olson34 said:


> Wow. That is unfortunate.
> Our local county sheriff has a river patrol office and a couple of boats. A sergeant has already been to a monthly meetings this year to chat about problems and concerns and answer questions about enforcement on our waterways.
> 
> They like to send someone around every year, always with the caution that the expected deputy might be suddenly called out and have to reschedule. (!)
> ...


Florida, with it's lack of income tax, is fairly short on resources, so there won't be much in the way of public relations work. Only place that might happen is someplace with very high property values as the property taxes are there main revenue stream. Of course this is also why you get a ticket in Florida for failure to use turn signals when changing lanes on an empty highway, an attempt to garner income.


----------

